# How do i reconfigure my router?



## nika7272 (Oct 7, 2009)

So i recently bought a linksys cisco wirless router to connect my laptop to my pc. when i first bought it i installed it myself & everything worked great. recently when i have been trying to connect to it on my laptop it tells me that my secuirty key is incorrect and the window pops up to retype it but even when i retype the correct one in (i know its correct because i set it up myself) it still will not allow me to connect. it tells me that they will try to repair the problem but when it trys it never works. and when i do connect its extremely slow to load any and all websites. but it shows that i have full bars and that there is a strong connect and i have even brought the laptop to friends houses to see if maybe it was the computer itself & everything worked fine there with their routers. i called bestbuy and geek squad told me to reconfigure my router.. i have no idea what to do or if thats even the solution. can someone pls help meeeee?

ps. i just tried doing it again and this is what came up "this network is marked as a hidden network and is either not in range of this computer or the wirless settings saved on this computer do not match the settings of the network." 

my computer is def in range of the router. its in the same room and it displayed that i have full bars which means it should have a strong connect. I JUST DONT GET ITTTT!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

There is a small reset button on the back of the router . . hold it in for 20 seconds or so and it should be reset to factory defaults . . at that point, you can log in using the linksys guide and set up your security


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's also wise to use a wired connection when tinkering with a router.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Excellent point!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

